#   >  STM32MP157

## Genadi Zawidowski

...
 ,        SDR .
avbelnn    (   ) .
STM32MP1547AAB3 -      Cortex-A7     650 .   Cortex-M4  200 ,       .      .
   ,  90%  (    )   ,   STM32H7xx.
     H7     ,       (        )    .
   bare metal -  Linux,    .

      ,        -   -  . 

  ( avbelnn  R6DAN) RA1AGB  UA1ATD.

----------

Adagumer, EU1SW, R8CCE, RK9AMX, rn6xc, ua3ycv, UT0UM, ,

----------


## vadim_d

> Cortex-A7     650 .   Cortex-M4  200 ,


,          TI, Sitara,         (automotive entertainment),  ,    ,        TI.    - "   ,    ",      ,

----------


## Silverio

,
 SODIMM200   STM32MP157:
http://otladka.com.ua/index.php?opti...=1:latest-news

  SDR .

----------


## romanetz

, HPS SoC ,      900       (EE    ),    ,  stm32         - .  , ? ?

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

...    .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

(    )     , , FPGA,    -      -

----------


## Thomas

.  SoC   ?   -   i.MX233  PMU     ?

----------


## Thomas

PMU   , - (  4   5   )    ,     .

----------


## Thomas

10  .     ,   NXP/Freescale    .   -   PoP ,  TI   .

      ?

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

Usb fs ..
    ...  .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

STM32    ( .      ).    Renesas RZA  Dolphino  TI.

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

22-   55- 4 ?

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

?

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

,     157.

      USB  HIGH SPEED (  ).
 Virtual COM Port   CAT  . AUDIO    ,  DDR3 .        USB_OTG   H7,      .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

*romanetz*     USB  stm32 usb_otg       hs.

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

homebrew audio?     ...      (   ST).

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

DDR3L NT5CC128M16IP-DI  533  .   -    .

----------

ua3ycv

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

.     ,      .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

...     .   -  .
⁷
*  16 ():*




> MIPI-DSI  ,         ?


    4.3"   7"       20      .       ...         .          .

----------

ua3ycv

----------

ua3ycv

----------


## R6DAN

DSI  .     .      . 
     ,    Linux.        OpenGL    .   480800,     2 , FPS 14.    90%.   .        ,    . OpenGL   ,  ,    .  3      . ,  ,        ,       OpenGL  .

----------


## R6DAN

, . 3D   FPS 50-60.    kmscube:
OpenGL ES 2.x information:
  version: "OpenGL ES 2.0 V6.2.4.p4.190076"
  shading language version: "OpenGL ES GLSL ES 1.0.0"
  vendor: "Vivante Corporation"
  renderer: "Vivante GC7000Nano"

----------

Genadi Zawidowski, RA1AGB

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

"" .
STM32MP157AAB (650 )     800  STM32MP157DAB.
256  512  DDR3 @ 533 , 4..16  FLASH (QSPI).
  +3.3   5..16    DC-DC   (     ).
    ,             FLASH, JTAG, 2xUSB, DSI.       1.27     .            TFT LCD,       .
    ,     .
ps:      " ".

----------

EU1ABR

----------

,  !
 ,      STM,   CVAVR?
   ,    -  ..

----------

,    .      ,       . -  ,  ,   -,      ..        ..

----------

,  !

----------


## RK9AMX

> -  ,  ,   -,      ..


CubeMX  ST   .  ( ,       ).
   ,     .   . 
     IDE.    makefile .
  Cube IDE    ST.    Eclipse   Attolic    .
 .   IDE.   ,    . 
  ST-link  j-link.  j-link    .

      HAL  LL.  HAL  ,     .

        ,   .

----------


## RA1AGB

> 800  STM32MP157DAB


 ,     .

RA1AGB
73

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

...  (1.2, 1.35  0.67) .
   rolin (    ,     BGA,      ),   .

----------


## SVd2004

> 7020


    7010  7020,   .
https://aliexpress.ru/item/400079495...7%237562%23433
https://aliexpress.ru/item/400071551...archweb201603_

----------

SVd2004

----------


## vadim_d

> LTDC


,        ,     ?             ,  FPGA-     ,    ,       :Smile: .      ,     [- ]  :Smile: .   ,  -   :Smile:

----------

UT4UBK

----------


## UT4UBK

,    .      ,   + .   .
    ti cortex+true dsp   ,     .
      .

----------

vadim_d

----------


## SVd2004

DEL.

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

...
   -        .

----------

RA1AGB

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

(  32-  ):

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

,      ...       --   .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

... "  - -    ". ()

    ...

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

...

----------

EU1ABR

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

?  -   ...       ?
    - ,   .      ...

 ...  ,    ()    FPGA  I2S (SAI) -         .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

157 - .  Renesas -     . STM32H743IIT6 -     .


> 400   .


       ?

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

...         -     ...     .

----------


## I-Denis

RPi 4  ,    :Smile:

----------


## EU1ABR

Linux   , !!!

----------


## I-Denis

,     rpi compute module 3+,   20       rpi4. 
https://iot-industrial-devices.com/u...-release-date/
    ,    DIMM .

----------


## I-Denis

,           ...   .
, ,        .                   . Rpi      .
:           -

----------


## romanetz

pihpsdr     ,    ,  ,        ?

----------


## ozforester

,    -             .  ,     ,   .

----------


## romanetz

Hpsdr      ,   QSO,    
     SAI   . ..      ,          ,

----------

Genadi Zawidowski

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

BGA.
 USB (  FS ).

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

Sai    stm32.  rpi i2s  ,             (   )     slave . ...     -          ,      sai          ?

?

----------


## I-Denis

,       mipi  rpi,   ,    -

----------


## I-Denis

> 


 ,    ,       ...

*  11 ():*

     -     ,        ,         -      -       ...

----------



----------


## I-Denis

?

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

?
, Cortex-A7          Renesas Cortex-A9.


Romanetz,        ?      .     ...

----------


## SVd2004

https://aliexpress.ru/item/4001085487324.html
  ...

----------


## SVd2004

http://www.myirtech.com/list.asp?id=624
29$
 4543, 164    1.

----------


## SVd2004

MYC-Y6ULX
CPU IMX6ULLCEC (NXP 528MHz ARM Cortex-A7)
 3937
8  .
140 pin 1mm.
RAM 256MB-512MB
Flash 256MB-4GB
LCD 4.3-7"
 3.3 0.3
   (I)    -40  +85.

----------


## I-Denis

-      :Smile:  
   ,      -

----------


## EU1ABR

:(

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

-  , "    -  BGA " -  !
   ""  (      ,           ,   ).
  
 ,    ,    ,      .  .
  -       "" .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

...            .      .

----------

vadim_d

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

.  ,          18  ,      .     bga.          "";  .       .   .          .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

...   .        .     .  .

----------


## ra9qba

,      ,     ,   .        ,        .

----------


## RK9AMX

> -  , "    -  BGA " -  !


 .  -      .

,       ,       ?      ,         .   . BGA   .     .       - . https://at-kp.ru/uslugi/

----------

Genadi Zawidowski

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

, .     ,   -...
USB HS,       . HS -                . 
         (  bootloader -          ).

 ,        -    FFT  1024     .

----------

EU1ABR, RA1AGB, RK9AMX, SVd2004

----------

RK9AMX

----------


## vadim_d

> ""


,     ,          (    ):    ,   ,    :Smile: .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> 


 ,     .      ,     .      .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> 


          ...   ,         .    .         . 
  -    .

   ...      200 .  300   .       .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

.       650  1.18    1.17  1.15  .   1.2    ...  1%     1% l  d DC-DC  .
  800    1.34 .   . ...
:    800        ...

----------

R0SBD

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

.      .               .
        .

----------

EU1ABR, UD0CAJ

----------


## UT0UM

> QRP-


 ?
548     :Shocked:

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

,   .     ,           .
Ps:     ,       ...  :Smile: 
  Takashi JI1UDD,  -       .

----------


## vadim_d

> 





> Takashi JI1UDD


   , -?  :Smile:

----------


## R6DAN

> 548


    DDC.   .  ,   LiFePo     .

----------


## vadim_d

> DDC


  ,         :Smile: 



> 


, ,

----------

RA1TEX

----------

,      (

----------

,         .

      ?

----------


## romanetz

-  ,    ,     (   ).

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> ?


         DMA - , FPGA.  .      .
  - UI (  ,  //-). USB .      .




> ?


  ...       ( 200    )

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

-   7- .
    ,      (wrie_all3.cmd).        "-        ).

     RA4ASN  UI  ,         -   PGA  ADC,       NAU8822   NOISE GATE    (   ).
   -.

.

,    144 -      ,   122.88.  EU2AV .

----------

radiofannat

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> - ,    ?       .


     ZYNQ 7020  RA4ASN,        ,    .
       ,  .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

,      ...
    .              157+ 4 22 -  .
, ,  ,    -     .

----------

SVd2004

----------


## RA4ASN

16 .

----------


## vadim_d

ebaz4205,       https://aliexpress.ru/af/ebaz4205.ht...hText=ebaz4205

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

7".
            .   -  ,   SPLIT.USB  ""  "  "       .     Android   USB OTG       -       : https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...hi.psk31&hl=en.
    -    Product ID  USB -    ( Windows 7)   / .       . /       .     .     (   )   RA4ASN.   ,  .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

.    USB device   ortex a7 stm32mp1        HAL .     (,  msp      ,     CMSIS). HAL   Ethernet, LTDC  USB           ,    STM32H7xx.
   ,       USB DEVICE .
 USB CORE  (      F4).           .
  HAL  romanetz  / /  HS ISO   ,     .     ..           ,      .
,           .          ,   .      USB  .
, DMA     USB . clean/invalidate   .
 ,   HUB - .   .    ,    USB HS AUDIO  .      USB FS.
      .     . ,    .
   -            24  .       .       float         .    .
  FPGA  28   32,   FPGA     -    10%.     ( 8  9).     -    /. ,      15     .     (   /  ).

----------

EU1SW

----------

Eduard_Flint, RA1AGB, ra6ljm, SVd2004

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

EHCI USB HOST  bare metal   ST USB HOST Middleware.
   ColdFire     EHCI.         LeCroy    USB .
        .              SOF .   USB device        .
  Storch/    USB FLASH .

----------


## R1ZS

,   SDR  ,    SDR-?

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> ,   SDR  ,    SDR-?


     -   .         SDR  ,      ,       .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> Xilinx ZYNQ, xc7z010-1clg400.  PL  SoC   ,   1024.  AD9226,  49152 .     (  ),  ,    GT911.    ,    44, .


  c      MYIR MYC-Y7Z010/20 CPU Module.
 USB   ,  USB-A      host   device, ethernet .  . Ethernet  ()      .

,      ...     (, ,    ).

----------

BH1SLR

----------


## SVd2004

> ...


  ,    https://aliexpress.ru/item/1005002621451560.html

----------

SVd2004

----------


## SVd2004

> STM32MP157


 ,    STM32MP157.


*  55 ():*




> 


        .
 ,  , ,   .
    .

----------


## UT4UBK

-     DDR2/3 . 

       Sitara.    ,      .   .

      CPU .  +    .

----------


## SVd2004

> 


https://www.enclustra.com/en/product...ules/mars-zx2/

----------


## UT4UBK

,        .  ,  .  pci   , hdmi, usb2 + usb3, phy 1 gbit   . PMU     , ,  MIPI,  TFT, eMMC 8G, 1G , WiFi, bt

----------

UT4UBK

----------


## UT4UBK

12000  -        ,     .       ))      -   . ,     ""     :Crazy:

----------


## rx9cim

Ut4ubk -       ?

----------


## BH1SLR

Thank you,UA1ARN, I successfully made this PCB

----------


## I-Denis

,      :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> ?


p-cad 2002/2006



> ,


 .  ,   pcb   .   ,       ,       .
  -    p-cad (  ),     .
 pop-up    .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

, .      .

----------


## RA1AGB

> .
>   DRL


    ,  .

----------

,      ,  .

----------

